# Solar product websites in the US & Canada



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi. Can anyone tell me which websites are worth checking out in the US and Canada that have a wide range of different solar panels as well as other products?

The more recommendations the better.
Thanks!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you want to start out experimenting on the cheap, check out Harbor Freight.
Their reviews aren't too bad.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Backwoods Solar Electric Systems


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently bought 2 X 100 watt panels off ebay from seller Renogy for 350 with free shipping. I see today the same seller has the same 2 panels for 293 with free shipping. If you only want 1 panel he sells them for 149 with free shipping. They have all different size panels and quantities.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

solarblvd as they have a variety & often monthly deals.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

StarPD45 is right, If you just want a small setup for charging a car battery or two Harbor Freight is the way to go they have a
complete system that can had for about $150 delivered. But for a little bit bigger system I went with Windynation.
I had a problem with my order and it was taken care of quickly and professionally. -good guys-
Don't poke fun at the small set ups with the right lights you can light up 2-3 rooms all night on a car battery and recharge 
the next day and that's better than what most have when TSHTF

If you use the 1-800 number the shipping is less than $10


But if you want to look at bunch of websites go on ebay and look at solar panel kits there are a 
few of them and almost all of them have a website some even have a link.

What size kit or solar product are you looking for?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> StarPD45 is right, If you just want a small setup for charging a car battery or two Harbor Freight is the way to go they have a
> complete system that can had for about $150 delivered. But for a little bit bigger system I went with Windynation.
> I had a problem with my order and it was taken care of quickly and professionally. -good guys-
> Don't poke fun at the small set ups with the right lights you can light up 2-3 rooms all night on a car battery and recharge
> ...


I buried a set of these, if we get an EMP they will be worth their weight in gold


----------

